
Veertu, a new desktop virtualisation tool for OS X's inbuilt hypervisor - nailer
http://veertu.com/
======
nailer
Various folks on HN mentioned this is in the VMware thread:

OS X Yosemite now has an inbuilt hypervisor called xhyve:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/releasenotes/MacOSX/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/releasenotes/MacOSX/WhatsNewInOSX/Articles/MacOSX10_10.html)

Veertu uses xhyve, so unlike VMWare, Parallels, VirtualBox etc it doesn't need
any additional kernel drivers. OS X does all the CPU management, the entire
app is 20MB.

